# The K-9 Tool Box



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

When you step into the world of dog and working dog training, there should be a "tool box" of things that one will need for the task/s. If I were younger...it would be most helpful if the seasoned "Masters" were to cast down great knowledge upon my ears. 

Yes, I'm a quick study and I feel many on this forum have LOTS to offer the first time dog owner or first time working dog handler. Now with this said, what great or not so great pieces of knowledge should go into a newbie box? And for the "olde timers" who still can't break away from the AM radio, pot pies, and B&W TVs, things that need as well...:-k

1. *Markers*...I said MARKERS! The bridge that connects the commanded action to the reward the dog will see.

There are so many thing we can put in here...


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

I would personally like to see more trainers be open minded and not to forget that they started somewhere. I am on a quest to learn the best ways to train, every single trainer I met has bashed another and ironically every trainer I met has had someone thats better at SOMETHING than them. But every trainer acts like they are to busy to answer questions that maybe no brainers to them but a problem to someone else. Just my two cents as a newbie


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Having a open mind I've been in bite sports approaching 20 years and have seen just about every stupid, barbbaric, and great method of dog training that has been used in Schutzhund in the last 20 years. Ive learned something useful from every one of them.
I would like to go to the Bart Ballon work shop as a observer hes not my flavor of trainer style but I'm sure I could learn some stuff that I can adapt. Damn long way to drive though.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> When you step into the world of dog and working dog training, there should be a "tool box" of things that one will need for the task/s. If I were younger...it would be most helpful if the seasoned "Masters" were to cast down great knowledge upon my ears.
> 
> Yes, I'm a quick study and I feel many on this forum have LOTS to offer the first time dog owner or first time working dog handler. Now with this said, what great or not so great pieces of knowledge should go into a newbie box? And for the "olde timers" who still can't break away from the AM radio, pot pies, and B&W TVs, things that need as well...:-k
> 
> ...


I would encourage newbies to embrace thier failures. I see alot of newbies come here and ask questions in an effort to avoid making mistakes. Though everyone needs a teacher. I think that avoiding making mistakes should not be the goal of education. It should be part of the education. Trying to avoid making mistakes unfortunatley comes with avoiding getting experience. My biggest blunders on the trial field have been my most cherished experiences in dog training. They give me an option, I can quit, sulk and worry about it. Or I can go back to the lab...and try to figure out where I went wrong.

My second one would be....Do not worry if others think your a good trainer or not. You'll spend more time protecting your training by not trying things in fear of being found out that you may not be as good as others think you are. 

And the third thing is....the best trainers get up early in the morining and go train. I mean that in theory only...But when others are sleeping, train, when others are trying to convince people they are good trainers on the WDF, train. When the weather is too bad to train, train.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

The biggest thing I've learned over the last couple of years is to sometimes put the whole toolbox away. Somedays good training is just not in me, but its more then made up for when I'm able to give it my best.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Having a open mind I've been in bite sports approaching 20 years and have seen just about every stupid, barbbaric, and great method of dog training that has been used in Schutzhund in the last 20 years. Ive learned something useful from every one of them.
> I would like to go to the Bart Ballon work shop as a observer hes not my flavor of trainer style but I'm sure I could learn some stuff that I can adapt. Damn long way to drive though.


Yep. You can learn something from ANYone, even if it's someone you consider ignorant (being closed minded is also ignorant). Take in as much as you can from as many sources as you can and use bits and pieces to make it work for you. This goes for many things in life, not just dog training. Be a sponge and take it all in, just be smart enough to sort it out.


----------



## Jenny Thorp (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with all of the above. Watch, listen, learn, ask questions and have open discussions. There is so much knowledge available to us. Not everything is right for every person or every dog but somewhere down the road one of those things we dismiss today will be what is needed to help work through a particular situation.

As a novice learning, one of the things that has benefited me the most in my training adventure is having someone video record me.
Knowing what I should be doing, thinking I'm doing it and then seeing the 'truth' replay as often as I need has helped me tremedously.
:smile:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Self control! One of my weaknesses at times.
ALL dog training, bite sport or otherwise is no different then this forum. Everybody says the other guy is wrong.
Listen to them all and decide what works best for you. NOBODY should tell you there's is the only way. That's a control/insecurity issue on their part.
If you feel bad about what you've just done to your dog, don't do it! 
If someone tells you to do something to your dog that doesn't sit well, don't do it. There are other methods that work just as well "if applied correctly"!


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Lots of awesome input here thus far!

Some of these are not so much specific "tools" for a "task" but rather behavioral tools to help with achieving the tasks that will eventually form the "big picture". 

I still consider myself to be relative newbie to SchH (just under 3 years) and the learning curve has been huge. Some things that stand out in mind for a "behavioural toolbox":

Tip #1. Training is a progression. Things will not happen overnight, or even in a month for that matter. You may need to take 3 steps back after taking 1 step forward. This may be especially true as a novice. Be kind to yourself and keep the end goal in mind but don't forget that there will be many trials and tribulations along the way. 

Tip #2. Do not _passively_ depend on others to provide all the "tools" so to speak. Don't get me wrong, I am not saying that seeking guidance, advice, expertise, and help from those who are knowledgeable in the field is not HUGE HUGE HUGE, but what I am saying is that I think in order to progress as both a handler and "newbie" is to take an accountable and proactive approach in training your dog. In other words, don't expect others to train your dog for you - you need to be a part of that and be involved and willing to make the committment to advancing your knowledge. Be it actively asking questions, reading literature, watching people train, attending seminars when available, and seeking help and not being afraid to ask for it!

Tip #3. I am so with Bob on this one: don't be afraid to say no to doing something with your dog if you don't feel right about doing it. 

Tip #4. One of the biggest things that has helped me as a newbie is watching people train/trial who just have that true handler-dog "team" look about them. The ones who put a smile on your face as you are watching them. The ones who make you think "wow - does that ever look great!" (note that if you have no idea what "looking great" should actually look like, this may not be a good idea! ). This helps me in that it helps to give me that mental image of what I would like my dog & I to achieve on the field and I can then strive to incorporate elements into training that will aid in doing so (see Tip #2). From here....

Tip #5. Videotape yourself or have someone do it if possible. I am always amazed (as painful as it may be at times) to watch both my behaviours and those of my dog on video....eye opener!

Tip #6. Try to hook up with a skilled "training buddy" (see Tip #4).

Tip #7. Work with a spotter if you can - one who knows what it is you are looking to achieve for that particular session. A fast sit to me may be different than a fast sit to someone else, so be on the same page with your spotter (See Tip #6). 

Tip #8. Learn to take feedback and don't get defensive about it. This is meant to be productive, not counter productive. If you hear something you don't like, suck it up and try to see things objectively rather than subjectively. No-one like to hear constructive (aka negative) feedback about themselves or their dog, but if one does not listen, one is not likely to improve.

Tip #9. Be open to hearing different opinions and be open to different training methodologies/theories. Recognize that what may work for one dog may not work for your dog, so don't just try anything anytime because it "worked for someone else". Seek help from someone who is skilled before just "doing it" if you are not sure (See Tip #2)

Tip #10. If you join a club, bring coffee and donuts  and better yet, ask what you can do to help. It's a 2-way street - don't expect people to always help you if you aren't willing to help with something yourself. 

And one of my favorite "tools" thanks to a certain individual from whom I heard this from:

*Dont' forget to praise your dog!* .......This has, by far, been the best tool in my toolbox.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nicole Lit said:


> *Dont' forget to praise your dog!* .......This has, by far, been the best tool in my toolbox.


I think Nicole about covered it....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Use different kinds of toys to get your dog used to all different kinds of surfaces in their mouth when first beginning training. One thing I know I have done is use their favorite toy....and then, when I forgot it......yikes.....dog did not want any other toy. Oooops

I would add to the above, when starting a young dog or puppy.....don't forget to make it FUN FUN FUN!!!!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

When I taught art in the elementary schools, I would tell the kids that sometimes the mistake becomes the work of art! *Too often we want to focus on the end result, rather than the trip to it.*

As the handler, if we watch the growth of our puppy or young dog, and this is where video is neat...thank you Bill Hollinger and his pop, you can see what you and your dog are doing well and where you need to improve. I still have the old videos of my GSN, Cody, and the ones of me decoying. How painful they are to see again...looking at an old K-9 friend and of my early attempts at doing well with the sleeve or doing well to keep from being bit.

Tool Box MUST...training videos! You'll see the good, the bad, and the ugly!


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

> Use different kinds of toys to get your dog used to all different kinds of surfaces in their mouth when first beginning training.


Excellent one Carol!!! My gal certainly prefers one training toy over another but in a pinch, it has been invaluable to also be able to reward her with my toque or scarf (can you tell I'm from the cold north), her lead, a glove, whatever is on hand (as long as it isn't my hand per se!)!


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Tool Box MUST...training videos! You'll see the good, the bad, and the ugly!


So true...the ugly I can certainly relate to well in watching our SchH 1 protection video:

Fuss!!!............... FUSS!!!!! ](*,)

LOL but I certainly did learn alot after watching it in picking up all the erros I made in handling and the training errors that now require some...uh...much needed work!


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello,
nice thread! Besides all the good advice already given...
One of the most important things for a newbie, in book, is the knowledge about oneself.
If you are honest to yourself and you acknowledge your strengths and weaknesses, you explore things that come easier to you then others and you roughly know you true personality - you have the biggest step done you need. Knowing yourself will help you tremendously in finding your own style. It helps you in adopting the right method for you (and your dog).
metaphorical speaking: All roads lead tome Rome- you need to know the route that you best travel on. You can hike through the mountains or you can take a car- whichever suits you better. ( Its not about the time you need to get there)
Then you have to look at your dog and it's personality and how best to combine your personality and training to the dog you have in front of you.
What you like best might not be the method you dog will really excel under.
If you have that figured out you will be on the road of success.
My philosophy is to personalize all learning. I let the dog guide me to the best training he/she needs.
And of course I watch and learn as much as I can.


----------

